# Welchen Monitor sollte ich bei meiner Gtx 1070 nehmen?



## TagTube (20. November 2017)

Hallo Forum.
Ich suche einen neuen Monitor für meinen Pc.
Ich besitze einen I7 6700 und eine Nvidia Gtx 1070.
Mein Budget liegt bei um die 400-500€.
Ich spiele hauptsächlich League of Legends schweife aber in letzter Zeit öfter mal zu PubG und überlege ob ich mir Battlefront 2 kaufen würde.
Ich bin auf den Schluss gekommen das ich mir einen 4k Monitor 27'' kaufen wollte.
Ich hatte anfangs den lg 27ud68-w in Betrachtung denn er sieht ganz gut für meine Bedürfnisse aus und war bis jetzt ganz zufrieden.
Gestern habe ich mir dann mal Benchmarks und Werte angeschaut und festgestellt das ne 1070 für 4k Gaming auf hohen Einstellungen bei 60 Fps nicht erreichbar sind und das mich stören würde.
Da ich mir keine weitere GPU zulegen möchte kam ich auf den Gedanken einen 1440p (WqHD) 144hz Monitor zu kaufen.
Was meint ihr dazu könntet ihr mir einen Tipp, Beratung, Erfahrung und/ oder Modellempfehlung geben?
MfG TagTube.


----------



## IICARUS (20. November 2017)

TagTube schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich mir dann mal Benchmarks und Werte angeschaut und festgestellt das ne 1070 für 4k Gaming auf hohen Einstellungen bei 60 Fps nicht erreichbar sind und das mich stören würde.


Kommt aufs Spiel und dessen Einstellungen an, habe selbst ein UHD Fernseher an meinem PC dran und die 60 FPS erreiche ich mit ggf. kleinen Abstriche im Grunde bei jedem Spiel was ich habe. Das einzige Spiel wo ich keine 60 FPS erreichen konnte war Assassin's Creed.

Aber als Monitor würde ich auch eher ein 1440p (WqHD) 144hz empfehlen, da hat es die Grafikkarte dann doch etwas leichter.


----------



## MircoSfot (20. November 2017)

Also selbst mit einer R9 390 fuhr ich mit 1440p WQHD nicht schlecht. Die 1070 sollte da erst recht keine Probleme haben. Ich empfehle aber, weil es einfach total sexy und vorteilhaft ist, sich mal einen 21:9er anzuschauen. Ob 2560x1080 oder 3840x1440, die 1070 sollte damit keine Probleme haben. Vorrausgesetzt die Spiele unterstützen alle das Format.
Ich nutze derzeit noch immer den Dell U25H15, habe aber die Auflösung auf 2560x1080 gestellt, diese zusätzliche Information die man dadurch hat sind schon wie ein Cheat, einfach nur genail. Mein Nächster Blaustrahler wird auf jeden Fall ein nativer 21:9er.


----------



## HisN (20. November 2017)

TagTube schrieb:


> Ich spiele hauptsächlich League of Legends [...]
> Gestern habe ich mir dann mal Benchmarks und Werte angeschaut und festgestellt das ne 1070 für 4k Gaming auf hohen Einstellungen bei 60 Fps nicht erreichbar sind und das mich stören würde.



Deine Karte kann DSR. Du kannst genau sehen was Deine Games in 4K leisten. Ohne Benchmarks schauen zu müssen.
Denn LOL ist 4K völlig egal. Da bringt Deine Grafikkarte immmer noch mehrere hundert FPS.

Und PUBGs .. da kannste dir kaufen was Du willst ... in 4K sieht da selbst meine Titan X Pascal nicht groß Land.
ABER dafür haben die Entwickler ja die Regler in den Games gemacht. 
Auch da wirst Du mit der 1070 (Probier es per DSR aus) eine Einstellung finden, in der Du genug FPS hast.


----------



## TagTube (21. November 2017)

Okay Danke. Welche Modelle würdet ihr mir vorschlagen?


----------



## thebnm (21. November 2017)

Da ich momentan genau die gleiche Frage habe wie TagTube, schließe ich mich mal der Kaufberatung hier an 

Ich habe da einen Monitor gefunden, bei dem das Preis- / Leistungsverhältnis sehr verführerisch ist AOC Q2778VQE 68,6 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ist das etwas brauchbares?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. November 2017)

Da ich vor kurzem für mich die Frage erst beantwortet hab, empfehle ich: WQHD, 144 Hz und 8 Bit mindestens, wenn nicht gleich IPS.


----------

